# Repeater mit WPA2 Verschlüsselung



## spoily (9. September 2009)

*Repeater mit WPA2 Verschlüsselung*

Hi, habe momentan diesen AP als Repeater im Einsatz: Netgear WG602
Er überbrückt per WLAN die Signale eines Telekom-Routers (weiß gerade nicht welcher) und leitet Sie an meinen PC weiter.

Leider alles nur in WEP. 

Bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Repeater der in WPA2 empfangen und senden kann. Wie ich bereits herausgefunden habe, ist eine WPA2 Verschlüsselung über WLAN wohl nur möglich wenn die beiden Geräte vom selben Hersteller sind. 

Nun will ich 2 von diesen Geräten: TP-LINK TL-WA601G in Reihe schalten: einer per Kabel direkt am Router der Telekom, den anderen als "Brücke" in Reichweite.

Ist das möglich. Oder gibt es gar eine ander Lösung die ich nicht gefunden habe.

Danke
Spoily


----------



## Kadauz (9. September 2009)

*AW: Repeater mit WPA2 Verschlüsselung*

Wieso klappt das nur wenn sie vom gleichen Hersteller sind? Quelle?

ALs Repeater der WPA2 beherrscht, kann ich Longshine als Hersteller empfehlen. Die sind günstig und machen ihre Arbeit zuverlässig.


----------



## spoily (14. September 2009)

*AW: Repeater mit WPA2 Verschlüsselung*

Wir wurde jetzt von einem Fachhandel der TK-LINK TL-WA601G empfohlen. Soll wohl die Repeater-Funktion mit WPA2 Verschlüsselung packen. Wird wohl diese Woche kommen - dann werde ich sehen ob es funktioniert!

Das die Geräte angeblich vom gleichen Hersteller sein müssen, habe ich in anderen Foren und Tutorials gelesen.


----------



## spoily (18. September 2009)

*AW: Repeater mit WPA2 Verschlüsselung*

SpeedPort W700V und TP-Link TL-WA601G Repeater ! Verschlsslung ? - administrator

Dies ist der Link wo ich gelesen habe das es nicht funktioniert, eine WPA2 Verschlüsselung unter unterschiedlichen Hardwareherstellern.

Und den Grund dafür verstehe ich auch nicht sonderlich gut . 

Versuche jetzt den TL-WA601G als Bridge einzusetzen, da soll es angeblich gehen. Verstehe nur den Unterschied zuwische Repeating und Bridging nicht ganz. 

Außerdem ist davon die Rede dass man beim Repeating die beiden Geräte nicht voneinander unterscheiden kann. Ich kann momentan aber auch zwischen dem Speedport W920V und dem Netger wählen bei der Verbindung.


----------

